# Sig P226 MK25 Navy being replaced in service with Glock 19.



## Martyn (Jul 25, 2016)

Does the Sig P226 MK 25 Navy with anchor insignia have any added value because it is used by some Navy Seals? If the Sig is replaced by the Navy with the Glock 19 will the Sig retain the Navy anchor or will it move to the Glock?

Be Vigilant.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe the Sig P226 MK25 is the old P226 Navy, given it's name because of the extra coating making it more suitable for salt water enviorments.... just like the P226 Tacops used to be known as the P226 Blackwater Edition. The Anchor symbol is a Sig thing (distinguishing the Navy edition from others) and may have nothing to do with Seals using the P226... although I bet that it sold a boat load of Sig's to Seal Fanboys and Wanabee Operators... marketed as the exact same gun Seals use.

Don't get me wrong, Sig makes excellent handguns and I own 3... I'm just saying there is some marketing hype used to sell some models of guns. 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyn (Jul 25, 2016)

I agree the anchor insignia is most likely a Sig proprietary marketing tool. Sig has a big lineup and they move things around a lot. It is difficult to predict what changes Sig will make next and if the Navy anchor will remain on the MK25. 

Thanks for your response.


NSA Naples

NC Iridium 9575


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You can use your Sig for a boat anchor swabby! Us ground pounders will just shoot our Glock 19's! Have a good day Navy!
The US Marines are trying to adopt the Gen3 Glock 19 replacing the Beretta.


----------



## Martyn (Jul 25, 2016)

The Glock 19 and Sig P226 Mk25 are both excellent, reliable weapons. The MHS program is interested in the Glock 19 for several reasons. With the anticipated influx of female recruits the services need a smaller, reduced size sidearm. The compact Glock 19 has several advantages, it is light and simple with fewer moving parts, is has a reduced size and has a smaller profile, and it is cheaper than the full size pistols like the Sig P226 or the Glock 17. The Glock 19 could be the perfect pistol for the ladies and the marines. Special Operators will still retain the option to use real, all steal full size sidearms like the Mk25 from their diverse small-arms locker.


----------

